# any game my cpu usage goes to 100%



## riggett (Nov 3, 2004)

when i try to play a game my cpu usages jumps to 100%. It didnt used to do this. I have run a full anti virus scan with sophos and done a full spyware search with no result. Im running an amd 2800 with a abit nf7s x8 motherboard and a radion 9800pro,sonic fury sound card. please can anyone help my cs is so choppy i cant play and it didnt used to be like this.


----------



## pat_rules (Sep 23, 2004)

my cpu usage used to jump to 100% but my games run well 

check how many programs you are using and processes 
when did this actally start happening did you install something.
and i have AMD athlon 2500+ with a l7vmm3 motherboard


----------



## riggett (Nov 3, 2004)

i have 39 processes running and cant find anything wrong with any off them or none that shuldnt be there and i cant put it down to a time that it started happening cos it was doing it fo a while until i worked out that the cpu was running a 100%. even on the cs load up screen(not in game) it is running at 100% and to be honest it is ok playing any other games ecept when your online even stuff like doom 3 its fine with till you go online


----------



## sinus_ (Oct 27, 2004)

try to sort the CPU usage in descending order... then do a google on the .exe thingy that uses up the 100% cpu...

i had a similar problem once... there was this indexing thing that comes with windows that ate up the cpu usage... somehow, it was enabled... so i did a search on google and found out how to disable it again...


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

several things can cause this;
1. 3D hardware acceleration disabled
2. less than 1 GB of PC 2100 memory (cpu useage temporarily can move to 100% while waiting for free memory to continue processing)
3. too many processes running at once (39 is alot; useage racks up quick)
4. various different driver problems
5. slow internet connection (maybe)
and various other things, like damaged processor from being overheated. Hope this helps.


----------



## SlySniper (Nov 14, 2004)

i had this same problem, and I found out it was not any programs that were causing my CPU to go up to 100%, but I opened up my tower, and checked in there, and I found a TON of dust. See what was happining, is that the dust was blocking the colling fan from cooling and my motherboard got heated and would just go 100% CPU and then shut down.

I hope this helps

-SLySniper


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

oh yeah, dust too. There are lots of things, easy to leave some out.


----------

